# récupération dossier de départ d'une session invité supprimé



## enhancer381 (1 Mai 2013)

Salut tout le monde, 

j'ai réalisé une clean install il y a 3semaines, et après avoir remis tous les fichiers sur ma session celle ci s'est mise à bugger sur plusieurs applications. 
J'ai donc ouvert une session invité, sur laquelle j'avis remis les dossiers important, les photos et autres un par un et tout marchait nickel. 

Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu supprimer mon ancienne session qui prenait inutilement de la place. J'ai du quitter la session invité à partir de laquelle on ne peut pas gérer les administrateurs ..
sauf que ... tous mes fichiers se sont envolés ..

J'avais vu qu'il y avait le ''dossier de départ'' qui allait sauter, mais je pensais qu'en faisant une sauvegarde time machine je le récupèrerais facilement ! 

Eh ben non ..

est ce que tout ce que j'avais fait depuis 3 semaines est perdu ?? 
Y a t-il une solution pour récupérer au moins quelques document word ???

Merci beaucoup,
Laure.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

AIE

J'espère pour toi que tu fais des sauvegardes externes*

T'as fait 2 grosses betises

* tu as "oublié " le PRINCIPE même de la session " invité"

Apple l'a VOLONTAIREMENT concue  pour que quand on la quitte TOUT y est remis à zero !

** t'as supprimé ta session principale


--
edit
* oui 
ouf
t'as time machine

reinstalles ton compte principal


----------



## enhancer381 (1 Mai 2013)

merci de ta réponse !

j'ai réinstallé la session principale c'est tout bon ou en cours, 
mais du coup il n'y a aucun moyen de récupérer les données ? 
je n'avais pas de sauvegarde externe, j'y ai pensé trop tard ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

désolée j'avais pas lu la fin du message

en fait quand je regarde dans time machine je vois toutes mes sauvegardes comme d'hab, sauf que dans ''guest'' il n'y a rien. 
Alors que j'ai fait une sauvegarde ce matin ..


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

il va falloir que tu reprennes tes données en l'état d'avant cette betise " invité"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

enhancer381 a dit:


> dans ''guest'' il n'y a rien.


Pour info, tout ce que tu avais créé dans la session invité, tu pouvais le stocker, ou le glisser, dans le dossier "partagé" de l'ordi.

Ansi, après avoir quitté (effacé) cette session invité, tu aurais pu récupérer tous les documents depuis ta session habituelle.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

un truc qui demanderait à etre fiouiné c'est ca


> Après avoir remis tous les fichiers sur ma session celle ci s'est mise à bugger sur plusieurs applications.


il y a surement des raisons

parmi les possibles 
- remise bancale
- fichiers bancals AVANT réinstall

car une clean reinstall a bien dû etre motivée por des raisons d'anomalies divers
on en fait rarement

soit  les fichiers sont ok mais...pas le  mac 
(je pense surtout au disque)


----------



## enhancer381 (5 Mai 2013)

# renaud 31 : ah oui je n'avais pas du tout pensé à ça effectivement .. ça sert de leçon ^^'
# pascal formac : j'ai fait une clean install pour passer de la version snow leopard à mountain lion, mon mac ramait un peu je me suis dit que ça ne pourrait qu'être bien de le faire depuis le temps que je l'ai.

mais là je viens de trouver un autre problème avec iphoto : 
sur le finder le fichier fait 20,4Go, sauf que quand je l'ouvre, le logiciel ne charge pas les photos, il me met une image ''comment démarrer avec iphoto'' ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

enhancer381 a dit:


> problème avec iphoto :
> sur le finder le fichier fait 20,4Go, sauf que quand je l'ouvre, le logiciel ne charge pas les photos, il me met une image ''comment démarrer avec iphoto'' ...


Bonjour,

 je suppose que le fichier dont tu parles est la Bibliothèque iPhoto (iPhoto Library) ?

Si iPhoto ne la localise pas, dis-lui gentiment où elle est :

2 façons possible : 

- iPhoto étant quitté, double clic sur iPhoto Library, ou :

- lance iPhoto avec Alt appuyée, et navigue jusqu'à la Library


----------



## enhancer381 (5 Mai 2013)

oui c'est ça.
je l'ai fait, j'ai redémarré iphoto en appuyant sur option et mai pour afficher le menu de sélection de la bibliothèque, j'ai choisit ma bibliothèque (qui était déjà désignée comme étant la bibliothèque par défaut) mais rien ne bouge ..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

Alors il y aura 2 solutions (éventuelles) possibles : 

1. réparer la Biblio : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2638?viewlocale=fr_FR

Si ça échoue :

2. utiliser iPhoto Library Manager pour créer une nouvelle Biblio clone de l'actuelle mais non corrompue.

_(le choix de la Biblio c'est touche Alt, pas besoin de la touche Maj)_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2013)

enhancer381 a dit:


> j'ai choisit ma bibliothèque (qui était déjà désignée comme étant la bibliothèque par défaut) mais rien ne bouge ..



Et cette manoeuvre 





> - iPhoto étant quitté, *double clic sur iPhoto Library*


----------



## enhancer381 (5 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et cette manoeuvre


Meme chose ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h38 ----------

Ok #renaud je tente ça ! merci


----------

